# Aussie Couple Rescued From Water After Using Sex Doll as a Raft



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

> A bizarre decision to ride an inflatable doll down a flood-swollen Yarra River in Australia blew up in a woman's face yesterday when she lost her latex playmate in a rough patch.
> The incident prompted a warning from police that blow-up sex toys are "not recognized flotation devices''.


Full Article


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Life is hard. Life is harder if you're (not your) stupid. If there was any justice in the world, the sex doll would have survived.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

No wonder. They chose a floatation device with holes in it.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

See, a man would have been able to plug the hole.


----------

